# 92 holiday rambler waterpump



## jwestbrook (Jan 11, 2007)

i just bought a 92 rambler alumalite xl, the water pump isnt working and i cant find it. any suggestions???? the light on the switch is coming on so i know its getting power. does anyone know where it is located...exactly.

Also my refrigerator isnt working on gas but works fine on electricity any suggestions there also??

thanks, josh


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

Need more info. Is the Rambler a MH or TT?  Think they may both that year in the Alumalite.  Think the TT was in the bathroom.  MH should be around the tank fill area.
Does the flame lite on the fridge?  If so, you may have a restriction in the flu. If no flame ck for daubbers nest.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 11, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

What make and model is the refrigerator? Since both heat sources use the same cooling components, it is safe to say that the cooling unit and the controls both work. So the problem could be the igniter or the propane source, as well as possibly the flue. Have you cleaned all parts of the burner and flue areas? If not, you need to do so now. The flue must be open for either heat source to work, but rust from it could block the flame when on propane and not prevent the 120V side from working properly.


----------



## jwestbrook (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

thnks for the reply...the pumps is not in the bathroom for sure. im thinking its probably underneath and covered. u think i could cut a pump in the line under my couch where they pass through without messing with the other pump if its real difficult to get to?

and on the fridge...i will ignite but wont stay.... the igniter will click several times and blow a good size flame out and go out.


----------



## jwestbrook (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

thanks kirk, i havent cleaned any components yet because i dont know much about themm but i will do so. the fridge works perfectly on 120v.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

jwestbrook you just rang a bell.  On my Alumalite TT that I used to have the water pump was located underneath above the insulation on the left side about midway.  it was not hard to get to.


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 14, 2007)

Re: 92 holiday rambler waterpump

Pump should be fairly close to the fresh water tank.  Check around the tank and follow the hose from the tank to the pump.


----------

